# Fastest gunslinger in the world..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

As it says on the tin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you wouldn't want to argue with him :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

He has to sleep sometime.I would wait until he was fast asleep then shoot him with a water pistol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Buried Cookie*

Afternoon All

Please be aware that running this video will install an LSO [buried cookie] on your system.

I have no idea what the code does ... but since they were sneaky and did it without my knowledge or consent ... it clearly is not for my benefit.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Buried Cookie*



Daedalas said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> Please be aware that running this video will install an LSO [buried cookie] on your system.
> 
> I have no idea what the code does ... but since they were sneaky and did it without my knowledge or consent ... it clearly is not for my benefit.


You are bombarded with cookies on your system from everywhere you visit..


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Rayrecrok

I wonder if you're right ... it could be my system has a security hole. 

Can I ask: 

did you get an LSO or buried cookie when you ran that site: and

what OS are you on: and

what software do you use to detect and erase buried cookies?

I'm using the latest updated version of Linux Ubuntu with Firefox BetterPrivacy enabled.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Daedalas said:


> Morning Rayrecrok
> 
> I wonder if you're right ... it could be my system has a security hole.
> 
> ...


hI.

If cookies are a problem or are worrying you, try this CCleaner, its free and works well..


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening Rayrecrok

Thanks for that. Yes CCleaner is very good and has recently much developed its anti LSO capability. I've been using it since that Dutch teenager first wrote it for Win3.1 in the 1990s. It is not as comprehensive as BetterPrivacy though: the two together are very good.

Most folks are not aware that LSOs run code to do something on their computer which the user usually neither knows is happening nor has any idea of the purpose. 

Today the LSO route is a gift for the malevolent.

My original point was to draw members attention to the fact that running that amusing gunslinger video covertly planted code on my machine for unknown purposes. That strikes me not being a list friendly thing.

BTW Most of my family friends and clients who have tried Firefox / BetterPrivacy have been alarmed when they see the evidence their machine has been infected by LSOs without their knowledge ... it usually starts with the machine just being so slow.

Whatever ... Safe Computing.


----------

